
Show HN: Kluz, an iPhone app for photo memos, an app a friend and I made - yoz-y
https://kluz.dux.works
======
yoz-y
Hello,

A friend and I have challenged ourselves to make an app in 24 hours during the
lockdown. Although we had a working prototype at the end of the day, we pushed
a bit further and made it into a fully functional and polished app in the end.

The main goal of the app is to store the photos you take to remind yourself of
something. They usually end up somewhere in the library and are hard to find
and get rid of.

We have released it on the App Store for free, there are no ads or anything,
we made an app we wanted to use.

